# Scribus aqua



## Maxenceul (24 Janvier 2006)

Je mets à jour très régulièrement SCRIBUS sur aqua.scribus.net. Dernière version en date du 21/01/06. Mais voilà un certain nombre de mois qu'au lancement, j'obtiens un message d'erreur comme quoi Gohstscipt est absent alors que il est installé avec les Librairies dans le dossier Bibliothèque/Frameworks à la racine du disque de démarrage.
Je me suis contenté d'installer les nouvelles versions sans rien changer et je ne comprends pas la cause de ce dysfonctionnment... surtout que le problème n'existe pas sur l'eMac de l'école configuré de la même manière.

Je n'arrive pas non plus à sauvegarder les préférences ; au démarrage j'ai un écran gris et je dois cliquer sur l'icône en haut à gauche pour faire apparaître la fenêtre où il me faut tout redéfinir.
Enfin, contrairement à tout ce que j'ai lu partout, c'est seulement sur cette toute dernière version que je peux ENFIN écrire directement dans un cadre texte.

Je voudrais bien pouvoir utiliser Scribus en classe.... moi qui ne cesse de montrer la qualité des logiciels open source à mes CM.

C'est un peu brouillon... mais je désespère un peu de produire une plaquette à partir du travail de mémoire que nous allons faire sur les morts de 14-18 dans la commune.


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Janvier 2006)

depuis la version précédente, j'ai le même message que toi sur l'absence de Ghostcript; je ne suis cependant pas allé voir si ça posait problème ou si c'était juste une fausse alerte.
Les préférences s'enregistrent bien (sur les premieres versions, je n'y accèdais même pas).
je pense qu'entre chaque version, il faut faire un netoyage de tous les fichiers que Scribus met, y compris les fichiers cachés mais de toutes façons, on est encore sur un portage expérimental avec un développeur dans son coin. Si tu as besoin d'une installation sérieuse (enfin non expérimentale) tu peux installer Scribus via X11; c'est moins OSX like mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## Maxenceul (27 Janvier 2006)

Finalement, en retournant sur le site de Scribus, j'ai trouvé la solution pour que Ghostscript soit reconnu au démarrage. C'est écrit ! J'ai acheté un gros dico pour lire Harry Potter en anglais et tout est devenu limpide. Il faut lancer Scribus puis dérouler le menu Edition. Tout en bas, on trouve Préférences qu'il suffit d'ouvrir pour tout régler grâce à une série d'icônes sur la gauche de la fenêtre. On peut ainsi déclarer le chemin de Ghostcript, celui du dossier de sauvegarde des travaux... et à la fincliquer su sauver. J'ai personnellemnt enregistrer ce fichier de sauvegarde des réglages dans Documents.
J'espère que cela rendra service. 
Maintenant, ça marche lentement, mais ça marche.
Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire par installation avec X11. Si c'est de Fink dont tu veux parler, je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner. Si quelqu'un de très patient peut m'expliquer les détails qui coincent....


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Janvier 2006)

oui je me suis mal exprimé, je voualis dire d'utiliser Scribus avec X11.
essaye de regarder des sujets déjà sur le forum sur
installation de X11
installation et configuration de  Fink 
et ensuite, simplement avec la GUI FinkCommander, tu lui demandes d'installer Scribus que tu lanceras via le menu applications de X11 ou le Terminal de X11


----------



## dpi67 (1 Février 2006)

Bjr, moi je rencontre des problèmes avec l' export en PDF, par exemple le même fichier comprenant une photo CMJN peut exporté correctement, puis un deuxième export peut complètement foirer, la photo apparaissant alors avec une forte dominante MAGENTA. Et des fois c'est le poids du fichier qui est plus de deux fois moindre qu'un export fait à partir de Pages, ou RagTime.
Bref, tout ceci fait que j'ai perdu confiance en Scribus, dommage.


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Février 2006)

tu l'utilises avec X11 ou à travers le port de Qt  (aqua scribus) ? tu sais, je ne qualifirais même pas ce port de beta release encore, plutôt du pre alpha, donc pas étonnant qu'il y ait des comportements erratiques tels que tu le décrit. J'attendrais encore avant de l'utiliser pour un usage poussé.


----------



## dpi67 (2 Février 2006)

Bjr, donc d'après toi Thierry6 la version x11 (que je n'arrive pas à installer) serais fiable*?


----------



## artaud (17 Février 2006)

bonjour,

moi cela fait trois jours que j'utilise le terminal, X11, Fink, et toutes ses choses inconnues de moi (mais cela a vraiment l'air d'être de l'informatique), et j'ai installé Aquascribus via X11 et le terminal et cela a l'air de fonctionner. 
C'est la version 1.2. J'ai un G5, 10.3. Peut-être manque-t-il quelque chose ? Mais bon cela a l'air de rouler.
Au revoir.


----------



## geckko (2 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas Macistes mais je viens de résoudre le problème Ghostscript à l'ouverture de Scribus.
Dans les préférences, il faut redéfinir le chemin d'accès de Ghostscript....et tout rentre dans l'ordre (en tout cas pour moi ça a marché).

Bon courage.


----------



## mapat (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai réussi à intaller Sribus Aqua (OS X-3 sur Imac G5) sans trop galèrer.
Par contre les documents en" paysage" ne s'impriment qu'en "Portrait" avez vous la même chose?

Y'a-t-i une manip que je ne connais pas pour arriver à imprimer correctement ?

Pour accéder aux polices je dois aller dans "édition" puis "Modifier le texte". 
Depuis "style" je n'accéde ni aux polices, ni aux couleurs par contre les teintes, alignements et tailles sans soucis...

Merci

Patrice


----------

